# Favorite Gospel song



## gn1g (Jun 16, 2011)

I loooooveeeee this song:
By Forever Jones "He wants it all"

There's a voice that cries out in the silence,
searching for a heart that will love him,
longing for a child that will give him their all,
give it all, he wants it all

And there's a God that walks over the earth,
searching for a heart that is desperate,
And longing for a child that will give him their all,
give it all, he wants it all

And he says, love me, love me with your whole heart
he wants it all today
serve me, serve me with your life now 
he wants it all today
bow down, let go of your idols
he wants it all today (x3)
He wants it all

And there's a God that walks over the earth,
he's searching for a heart that is desperate,
longing for a child that will give him their all,
give it all, he wants it all

And he says, love me, love me with your whole heart
he wants it all today
serve me, serve me with you life now 
he wants it all today
bow down, let go of your idols
he wants it all today (x3)
He wants it all


all of you, more of you
wants it all today oh oh oh ( x3 2nd & 3rd line)
Today, today

He wants it all today, he wants it all today
so give it all

There's a voice that cries out in the silence,
searching for a heart that will love him,
longing for a child that will give him their all,
give it all 

He wants it all






What's yours?


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 16, 2011)

We were listening/ meditating on this song a few weeks ago. It is beautiful!! Hmm a favorite song:scratch, girl that is too hard for me to answer. I have so many depending on what's going on, moods, etc. I guess if I had to pick it would be two (I just can't follow instructions can I?  ) old songs from the 19th century. They are _It is Well with My Soul_ and _Come Ye Disconsolate_. Not only are there some very inspiring stories behind the composers but, I strive daily to maintain the mindset of those lyrics. When I am old and gray I want to be able to sing these with 100% truth as I reflect. When my family is laying my remains to rest, I want them to sing this and KNOW that I am waiting for them to join me at their appointed times and that all is well- cause I finished my race. http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/c/y/cydiscon.htm
http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/i/t/i/itiswell.htm
Come, ye disconsolate, where’er ye languish,
Come, at the shrine of God fervently kneel;
Here bring your wounded hearts; here tell your anguish;
*Earth has no sorrow that heaven cannot heal.*
Joy of the desolate, light of the straying,
Hope when all others die, fadeless and pure;
Here speaks the Comforter, in God’s name saying,
*“Earth has no sorrow that Heaven cannot cure.”*
Come, ask the infidel what boon he brings us,
What charm for aching hearts he can reveal,
Sweet is that heavenly promise Hope sings us—
*“Earth has no sorrow that God cannot heal.”*

*When peace, like a river, attendeth my way,*
*When sorrows like sea billows roll;*
*Whatever my lot, Thou has taught me to say,*
*It is well, it is well, with my soul.*
Refrain
It is well, with my soul,
It is well, with my soul,
It is well, it is well, with my soul.
*Though Satan should buffet, though trials should come,*
*Let this blest assurance control,*
*That Christ has regarded my helpless estate,*
*And hath shed His own blood for my soul.*
Refrain
My sin, oh, the bliss of this glorious thought!
*My sin, not in part but the whole,*
*Is nailed to the cross, and I bear it no more,*
Praise the Lord, praise the Lord, O my soul!
Refrain
For me, be it Christ, be it Christ hence to live:
If Jordan above me shall roll,
No pang shall be mine, for in death as in life
*Thou wilt whisper Thy peace to my soul.*
Refrain
But, Lord, ‘tis for Thee, for Thy coming we wait,
The sky, not the grave, is our goal;
Oh trump of the angel! Oh voice of the Lord!
*Blessèd hope, blessèd rest of my soul!*
Refrain
*And Lord, haste the day when my faith shall be sight,*
*The clouds be rolled back as a scroll;*
*The trump shall resound, and the Lord shall descend,*
*Even so, it is well with my soul.*


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 16, 2011)

I have too many but my current fav. that's on repeat is Empty Me by William Murphy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X37MrKadqI

Holy fire burn away
My desire for any thing
That is not of You, 
And is of me
I want more of You
And less of me, yeah

Empty me
Empty me yeah
Fill,
Won't You fill me 
With You

Holy fire burn away
My desire for any thing
That is not of You, 
And is of me


----------



## Tyra (Jun 16, 2011)

My Everything (Praise Waiteth)

Oh Lord, You're my everything
Praise waiteth for Thee my king
Oh Thou who hearest every prayer
Oh Lord, You're my everything
(2x)

You, are my light
That shines in the midst of darkness
You, are my help
You're there in times of trouble
Where, would I be?
It not been for Your mercy
Oh Lord, You're my everything
Richard Smallwood

[Tenors]
Praise waiteth, for Thee
My everything

[Tenors+ Altos]
Praise waiteth, for Thee
My everything

[Tenors+ Altos+ Sopranoes]
Praise waiteth, for Thee
My everything
(12x)
Lord You're my everything


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 16, 2011)

William Murphy is awesome!! I was just listening to My Everything on my ipod today.


----------



## Laela (Jun 16, 2011)

Last night I enjoyed watching Willa Dorsey's performance of the Children's Classic, "Jesus Loves Me"... can't get more pure in song that this, IMHO. Humble. Meek, like a child. I have to say it's one of my favorite Gospel songs..ever. Especially when I hear little children sing it...


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jun 17, 2011)

Smokie Norful:

God Is Able & I Understand


----------



## yodie (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm, right now I love the worships songs that I sing to the Lord. No lyrics persay, it's just whatever comes out of my heart during my time of worship.

Outside of that I love:

Flow to you (Paul Morton)
How Great is our God (Paul Morton)
I choose to Worship (Wes Morgan)
More than Anything (Lamar Campbell)
Worship Medley (Jonathan Nelson)
He wants it All (Forever Jones)

My *ALL TIME FAVORITE *is a simple song that's often sung in COGIC churches. I don't know if there's a name for it, but it just goes, 'Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes' and then it goes, 'My soul says yes...." This song just takes me back.


----------



## tyrablu (Jun 17, 2011)

Now Behold the Lamb- Kirk Franklin
I need you now-Smokie Norful
Incredible God, Incredible Praise
Grateful- H Walker


----------



## Laela (Jun 17, 2011)

Love this song as well...listening to it now!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upRU-_Xv4Rc

You Are God Alone 

Verse 1:
There’s no question of Your greatness,
no searching of Your power.
All the wonder of Your glory,
to You forty years is but one hour.
Your knowledge is all encompassing,
to Your wisdom there is no end;
for You alone are God,
You are God alone.

Verse 2:
Your mercy is everlasting,
Your truth is here always.
You are He who was and is, and is to come.
Who is He that can number you day,
You’ve flung the sun to burn in space,
and the night’s moon powers light from day;
You are God alone.

Chorus:
Now unto the King,
eternal, immortal, invisible,
the only wise God,
the only wise God;
You alone are God,
for You are God alone.

*Vamp:***
_Be all glory and honor,
dominion, and power
forever and ever, amen._

Ending:
For You alone are God,
You are God alone


***The Vamp is very edifying and my fave part of the song* 


-


----------



## BeautyPoint (Jun 21, 2011)

Center of My Joy (Richard Smallwood) - I love to meditate on the words while singing. That song always take me to another place.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Jun 30, 2011)

Praise you in the storms - Casting Crowns

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHdcyue0bSw


----------



## loulou7 (Jul 1, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> We were listening/ meditating on this song a few weeks ago. It is beautiful!! Hmm a favorite song:scratch, girl that is too hard for me to answer. I have so many depending on what's going on, moods, etc. I guess if I had to pick it would be two (I just can't follow instructions can I?  ) old songs from the 19th century. They are _It is Well with My Soul_ and _Come Ye Disconsolate_. Not only are there some very inspiring stories behind the composers but, I strive daily to maintain the mindset of those lyrics. When I am old and gray I want to be able to sing these with 100% truth as I reflect. When my family is laying my remains to rest, I want them to sing this and KNOW that I am waiting for them to join me at their appointed times and that all is well- cause I finished my race. http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/c/y/cydiscon.htm
> http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/i/t/i/itiswell.htm
> Come, ye disconsolate, where’er ye languish,
> Come, at the shrine of God fervently kneel;
> ...


 

Oh, this song brought back bittersweet memories of my late mom. She use to sit at the piano singing this song, it was one of her favorites.

One of the songs I enjoy listening to is Your Grace and Mercy, by the Mississippi Mass Choir.


----------



## gn1g (Jul 5, 2011)

yodie said:


> Hmm, right now* I love the worships songs that I sing to the Lord. No lyrics persay, it's just whatever comes out of my heart during my time of worship. Those are called minute songs and are usually birth at revivals too. I love them!! *
> 
> Outside of that I love:
> 
> ...


 
My Soul says yes is beautiful music.

Minute songs are usually just a few words but very very powerful.  

I love the LORD!


William Murphy is a bad boy when it comes to praise and worship. He has a song called CHANGE and I love it also. But I love his entire CD(s).

I like CeCe Winans we thirst for you. It's and oldie but goodie.

I'm getting tired of Yolanda Adams. She has a syndicated show her and plays her own music toooooo death along with Kirk Franklin. A bit too worldly. I listen to R&B when I want world music.


----------



## ommns (Jul 5, 2011)

"I receive your love" and  "Day by Day" by Gail Holmes


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 6, 2011)

Draw Me Close To You : Donnie Mcclurkin

Verse 1: Draw me close to YOU 
Never let me go 
I lay it all down again 
To hear YOU say that I'm YOUR friend 
YOU are my desire 
No one else will do 
No one else can take YOUR place 
To feel the warmth of YOUR embrace 
Help me find my way 
Bring me back to YOU 

Chorus: Oh Oh Oh 
YOU're all I want 
YOU're all I've ever needed 
YOU're all I want 
Help me know YOU are near 

Oh Oh Oh 
YOU're all I want 
YOU're all I've ever needed 
YOU're all I want 
Help me know YOU are near 

Help me know YOU are near 
Help me know YOU are near 


Draw me nearer, nearer blessed Lord 
To the cross where thou has died 
Draw me nearer, nearer blessed Lord 
To thine precious bleeding side


----------



## klb120475 (Jul 7, 2011)

Shekinah Glory - How deeply I need you


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Jul 9, 2011)

yodie said:


> Hmm, right now I love the worships songs that I sing to the Lord. No lyrics persay, it's just whatever comes out of my heart during my time of worship.
> 
> Outside of that I love:
> 
> ...



I love More Than Anything by Lamar Campbell.


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Jul 9, 2011)

Delightful2Him said:


> Center of My Joy (Richard Smallwood) - I love to meditate on the words while singing. That song always take me to another place.



Yes!  I remember the church choir singing that when I was a small child.  I listen to that and Holy Spirit, 2 of my favorite Richard Smallwood songs.

My favorite gospel song this week is Praise Him in Advance by Marvin Sapp.  I really needed the message from that song.  My favs change often.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Jul 10, 2011)

'Grateful'- John P. Kee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxorihruVrA

The Denied Stone- Vanessa Bell Armstrong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvG62Fg9mbU


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jul 10, 2011)

Jesus Can Work It Out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF6K-Iiqshg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am so lovin' this song at the moment. his voice is beautiful, and i love the message of the song. i just purchased his album today on amazing. i can't wait for it to arrive. LOL

*Kevin Gray - Noboby Else In My Ear*

i can't find the lyrics to it. ugh, awwwww man.  well, here's the link. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOBH_HEsJOs&feature=bf_prev&list=FLp1KtXiHzNak&index=1


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Jul 10, 2011)

MissMasala5 said:


> Jesus Can Work It Out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LF6K-Iiqshg&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I love that song.  My aunt in Chicago sent my mom a CD with that song and she made me a copy.  I heard both versions for the first time about a year ago... even though the song is like 30 years old.


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jul 10, 2011)

Mrs. N Lugo said:


> I love that song.  My aunt in Chicago sent my mom a CD with that song and she made me a copy.  I heard both versions for the first time about a year ago... even though the song is like 30 years old.



Yes, my fave gospel songs are pretty much all old school standards, lol.

Another fave is I'm Going Up A'Yonder.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jul 10, 2011)

Fred Hammond-No Weapon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbCO4HXfwRE

JMoss Sweet Jesus 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxmBKGFsbo0


----------



## CandiceC (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a list of gospel songs I love, but my favorites are:

Cast Your Cares- The Clark Sisters

and

Oh How I Love Jesus



Cast Your Cares- The Clark Sisters
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_-1xjSVmPw

Verse 1:
Tell me why the birds that fly,
fly so high, floating in the sky?
They soar into the air, 
they coast the winds they dare
they know the Creator holds them,
they don't give a care.

From the north to the south,
the east and the west, 
they dance across the waters, 
the breeze they gently caress.

Chorus 1:
He never leaves them, He's there,
He always feeds them, He cares;
from the rising of the sun, they all began to hum,
when the morning comes, 'til the day is done.

If He cares that much for them, 
I just need to cast all of my cares on Him.

If He cares that much for them, 
I just need to cast all of my cares on Him.

Verse 2:
Tell me why the stars in the sky, 
they shine so bright in the still of the night?
If He grows the grass in the fields, 
He causes the grain to grow in the mill.
If He causes the robin to sing,
the sunshine and the rain I know He brings.

He causes the tree to bear fruit,
from the beginning of the seed and the root,
If He causes the seasons to change,
from the fall, winter, summer, and spring.

Chorus 2:
He never leaves them, He's there,
He always feeds them, He cares;
from the rising of the sun, they all began to hum,
when the morning comes, 'til the day is done.

Vamp:
From the rising of the sun, 
they all began to hum,
when the morning comes, 
'til the day is done.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 17, 2012)

this morning it's

Let the Church Say Amen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqB2bWlvvsU


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jan 17, 2012)

I like that Forever Jones song too!!

My all time favorite is Order My Steps , but only the Barbara Johnson Tucker version. That woman can SANG!

I also love the fast remix version of No Weapon.


----------



## gn1g (Jan 17, 2012)

My newest favorite is Truimphant by VaShawn Mitchell

Especially :46 second 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzoy85sAVkE


----------



## Laela (Jan 17, 2012)

I always enjoy these powerful, anointed  songs... _two-fer_ deals.. 
*
"Who Wouldn've thought" *- Marvin Winans & Donnie McClurkin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQoX4AgMi0c

*"Tomorrow"* - The Winans (Marvin) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB_xxO0jBBI&

_*"Messiah" *_- Kgotso Makgalema
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TVS3nhDj2o

*"Breathe" *- Kgotso Makgalema version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V5uEDe8xV4&feature=relmfu

*"Lion of Judah"* - Paul Wilbur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1b7PCIWr_Q

*"Let the Weight of your Glory" *- Paul Wilbur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYGk2EsPhxo

*"Jesus"* - Shekina Glory Ministries
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sSzgJb5TUQ

_*"Fall on Me" *_- Shekinah Glory Ministries
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl_kqLlJKag


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 19, 2012)

Prudent1 said:


> We were listening/ meditating on this song a few weeks ago. It is beautiful!! Hmm a favorite song:scratch, girl that is too hard for me to answer. I have so many depending on what's going on, moods, etc. I guess if I had to pick it would be two (I just can't follow instructions can I?  ) old songs from the 19th century. They are _It is Well with My Soul_ and _Come Ye Disconsolate_. Not only are there some very inspiring stories behind the composers but, I strive daily to maintain the mindset of those lyrics. When I am old and gray I want to be able to sing these with 100% truth as I reflect. When my family is laying my remains to rest, I want them to sing this and KNOW that I am waiting for them to join me at their appointed times and that all is well- cause I finished my race. http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/c/y/cydiscon.htm
> http://www.cyberhymnal.org/htm/i/t/i/itiswell.htm
> Come, ye disconsolate, where’er ye languish,
> Come, at the shrine of God fervently kneel;
> ...



Definitely a classic! I love the version by Selah


----------



## Sarophina (Jan 19, 2012)

Right now I have a few

Catherine Mullins-Your Name It's based on one of my fav verses in the bible 
*That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, and things under the earth. (Phil 2:10)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYXWh1TJvAw&list=PLAF09530B7A403D4D&index=35&feature=plpp_video

Selah-Glory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Efw-7cFGSA&feature=BFa&list=PLAF09530B7A403D4D&lf=plpp_video

One of my all time fav hymns is There is a Fountain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH5u7UuzDyc


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 20, 2012)

I really don't have a favorite gospel song but there are a couple that really makes me repeat them on my ipod

Brooklyn Tabernacle Choir - Worthy is the Lamb; High and Lifted Up; He's God

Michael Smith and Charlie Hall & Passion Band - Agnus Dei

The words are so easy to learn in Agnus Dei but it's speaks volumes about how Mighty God is. 

Alleluia Alleluia For our Lord God Almighty reigns 
Alleluia Alleluia For our Lord God Almighty reigns 
Alleluia 

Holy Holy Are You Lord God Almighty
Worthy is the Lamb
Worthy is the Lamb
For you are Holy, Holy
Are you Lord God Almighty
Worthy is the Lamb
Worthy is the Lamb
Amen


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 21, 2012)

"How He Loves"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C0Z...bS2YGcHKNxU0J5T95eiC1JMGVjm4DGM&feature=inbox


----------

